# 1968 GTO Ram Air II?



## bjackson83 (Oct 15, 2014)

Started a new thread on this one guys...here are the pics of the GTO I found out in the midwest. Owner says its a Ram Air II. I still need to run the vin with PHS. The guy I sent out to take pics couldnt find numbers on the engine or trans. Where are they located? Any thoughts or concerns on this goat? Any way to tell if that is the Ram Air II motor by looking at it? Thanks for your replies!


----------



## bjackson83 (Oct 15, 2014)

Also any value estimates if it is what he claims it is?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

There is a thread under Technical Discussions titled "Decoding a 400 small block." Recommend you look at that thread. It will answer your question on location of numbers. Matt


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

NOT a Ram Air II. Heads clearly show #16 on the center exhaust port. RAII heads are #96 and have an "R" cast on the front port and "A" cast on the rear port. #16 heads are the standard GTO heads.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Jim said. And even if it's the correct block, the correct heads will set you back about $5000.


----------



## bjackson83 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Exactly the info I was looking for


----------

